# Dwarf Gourami Aggression?



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

I've read so many conflicting articles about these guys. I was planning a community tank and Aqadvisor said having 2 was fine, but I stumbled across articles saying it was a huge no and they were similar to bettas with their aggression towards each other. Would it be better to go with one? Or will he still be to aggressive for the other fish (not entirely sure which fish I'm having in their, but leaning towards some ember tetras at least) If it helps I'm considering a 15 or 20 gallon tank.

Sorry if I'm completely off the mark, I'm a complete community tank beginner.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, AQ advisor is good for the basics but they don't get into the nitty gritty details. It is true, never do just two DG, you'll have one be submissive and likely die due to disease because disease always attacks a stressed out fish. However, DG's are usually only really aggressive towards other Anabantids (gourami, betta, paradise fish) and do perfectly fine with Tetras of most any sizes, corydoras etc.! I do not recommend them with barbs other than Cherry Barbs, barbs have a tendency to nip and they'll nip the poor feelers right off your DG! Or any Gourami actually! But most Tetras, Rasboras, Corydoras, other Catfish, they're all good. Same goes for livebearers, he may eat some of the fry if you get male/female but that's okay! :-D


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Dwarf gourami's can be kind of a crapshoot as far as aggression goes with the majority being pretty aggressive. They will certainly be aggressive to other gouramis. If you want multiple gouramis I would look into honey or thick lipped gouramis. They are very peaceful gouramis that tend to do well in groups.

Honey's are smaller than dwarfs as they max out at around 2" while thicked lipped are more around the size of dwarfs getting to around 4". They can be confused for each other as other that size they look very similar especially when little. Honey's are very peaceful and do as well in groups as they do solo, while Think lipped aren't as much of a group fish they tend to do fine as long as you get them together.


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you both  I can't believe one of our pet shops has placed a male betta in the dwarf gourami tank, it's probably a bloodbath by now. I'll have to check out the honey gourami's too, cute little fish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

A betta in the gourai tank? What?


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Yep, they put bettas in tanks with all the others (except goldfish) I've also seen them house male and females together... Recipe for disaster! Oh and all female tanks. I'm a beginner and I still know more than them. I'm thinking of reporting it, but I have a feeling they won't really care since the tanks are kept clean and fish are fed.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm. Do you see a lot of betas dead?


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not in there a lot and I have never seen a dead one, although I've seen one very close to it and another one that has no fins at all.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

aww. Thats sad.


----------

